# Who would be interested in recording/singing a song?



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know if any of ya'll have heard the song by Colt Ford called "Mud Digger" but it is basically a parody of a rap song... It is one of my favorite songs and I got to thinking how cool it would be to make a parody of it called "Mud Gigger" so I re-wrote the song line for line...Because this is 2coolfishing I figured that most of us have the same interests (some of which might include gigging flounder) so ANYWAYS I was wondering if anyone would be interesting in singing/recording this song... please PM me if you are interested.

Thanks!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mud digger by colt ford is one of your favorite songs???? What you don't like music? Lol Sounds cool tho. I just hate colt ford...


----------

